# Emera or Algonquin Power



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Any thoughts?

Read an article on Algonquin, they're still spending lots of Capex, and growing. Emera seems to have less growth but nicer numbers


Any thoughts?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Between these two, the pick is easy.....

EMA


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

avrex said:


> Between these two, the pick is easy.....
> 
> EMA


Why? Is it just that they seem a bit more stable, or does Algonquin have more issues.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Also note that EMA owns a significant portion of Algonquin. So if you buy Emera, you own both!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I think EMA owns about 1/4 of AQN, which is pretty decent exposure. 

Of course, I'm really not sure on the valuations, and I might go to some entirely different market segment.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

FrugalTrader said:


> Also note that EMA owns a significant portion of Algonquin. So if you buy Emera, you own both!


FTS is also a nice sweet spot

Will be getting back in soon


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

FrugalTrader said:


> Also note that EMA owns a significant portion of Algonquin. So if you buy Emera, you own both!


+1

I like EMA for consistent dividends and AQN for some more upside.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

If you're looking for growth in the utilities sector, AQN has potential. Most people probably invest in utilities for steadiness and income. EMA, FTS, and CU are great names for that.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought AQN over EMA CU AND FTS a few years ago for the growth potential mentioned by leeder. I have recently added CU to the portfolio. Any of the stocks mentioned should be great holds long term.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

For sure leeder.

Debundle XUT ETF...
http://www.blackrock.com/ca/individual/en/products/239844/ishares-sptsx-capped-utilities-index-etf

...and own FTS, EMA, CU and BEP.UN and collect dividends for decades.

Throw in AQN and some INE for upside.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm actually thinking ATCO vs CU. The market cap is less than half of CU, despite 53% ownership. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------

